# questions for anyone who's dog has or has had kidney failure a little help please



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

was the onset of kidney failure over time or come on suddenly? Did they find the cause of it? was it able to managed at home....


I am beside myself with the diagnoses of this for max today, The symptoms he had where his classic gastric symptoms. I was told if they can turn this around at the hospital his out come is favorable, if they can't not so much... any info you can share from your own experience would be greatly appreciated... AND A FEW PRAYERS PLEASE


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

It's usually a slow progression OR acute, just depends on the case. Usually the first signs are so subtle that a lot of pet owners don't really notice them. Then it gets to the point of the animal stops eating, and gets really sick. 

Cause can be any number of things....genetics, environment, diet, toxin(s), breed predisposition, etc. 

Management is based on the case. Chronic kidney failure can be manageable at home with the right care. Acute kidney failure definitely needs hospitalization (iv fluid therapy and monitoring). 

What are all of Max's symptoms? 

You definitely both are in my thoughts!


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

It's been just about a year, since Shelby had acute kidney failure. It was caused from 7 days of medication that was the wrong dosage!! She came thru it, after 3 days of IV Fluids. Thankfully she did not have any long term effects. During those 3 days I did TONS of research, and although it was very scary, I found that in most cases this is a very manageable diagnosis. 
Here is the Merck Vet link: Merck Veterinary Manual
This was another very helpful page: DogAware.com Health: Kidney Disease in Dogs

Keep us posted, and we are thinking about you both.


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

Just got off the phone with the vet, he is still very sick, still vomiting... she is making it sound like he may not recover, even though he is getting fluids. I am praying for the best but preparing for the worst. I think I posted his symptoms in my other post. Sorry for all the different post about Max, I am frantic with worry, crying so hard I am making myself sick... 
I am questioning myself about everything I have done or given him.... raw feeding, supplements, probiotics, essenatial oil for flea and tick control... although my other 2 dogs a fine except for old age issues and Macy spay issue, which is gonna have to wait a bit cause all this ER stuff is making me broke. He has gotten bovine colostum, bio algea, (for about 2 weeks, about a few months ago) Elk antler velvet, probiotic miracle any of these sound like it might have contributed to this.


----------

